# Problèmes de synchro avec agenda Gmail



## Tom_21 (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de créer un compte gmail afin de pouvoir synchroniser mes agendas avec tous mes iDevices et mon iMac. Tout marche bien, j'ai plusieurs agendas, je peux tous les consulter, ajouter des évènements etc c'est ok.

Seulement voilà, quand je fais un changement dans un évènement (p. ex je le change de calendrier ou modifie le titrel) sur mon iPad (ou même iPhone), le changement ne s'effectue pas sur mon iMac ou sur l'agenda en ligne en passant par gmail.com
Pire encore, il me crée parfois un doublon, l'un avec la modification effectuée (visible uniquement sur l'iPad) et l'autre à son état d'origine (visible sur l'iPad et Gmail).

Pourtant j'ai du réseau wifi au moment de la modification, j'ai vérifié tous les réglages (le compte gmail est en Exchange push), je ne comprend vraiment pas..

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution? Merci d'avance!

EDIT: même problème avec mon compte MobileMe (test 60 jours)


----------



## Elfilou (21 Avril 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi et personne ne peut me dire une solution...


----------



## Tom_21 (21 Avril 2011)

Ca fait déjà plaisir de voir que je suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème..

Y a plus qu'à trouver une solution  Quelqu'un pourrait nous aider svp?
En plus c'est vraiment frustrant de faire des modifs qui ne se répercutent pas sur Gmail, l'iMac ou MobileMe.


----------



## Thr_ju (21 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Je ne vais pas être d'une grande aide désolé, mais ça me parait étrange que ça te le fasse aussi avec ton compte MobileMe.

Moi quand je modifie ou crée un évènement sur n'importe lequel de mes appareils, il est immédiatement répercuté (sans doublon) sur les autres.


----------



## pepes003 (21 Avril 2011)

euh...non rien...


----------



## Tom_21 (21 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je ne vais pas être d'une grande aide désolé, mais ça me parait étrange que ça te le fasse aussi avec ton compte MobileMe.
> 
> Moi quand je modifie ou crée un évènement sur n'importe lequel de mes appareils, il est immédiatement répercuté (sans doublon) sur les autres.



Oui je trouve étrange aussi..
J'ai refait le test encore tout à l'heure et même quand je modifie le titre d'un évènement, le changement ne se fait pas sur MobileMe ou mon iMac..
Très bizarre..
Je désespère..


----------



## MacJess (21 Avril 2011)

C'est quoi le rapport avec le forum Ipad ? 

A part que tu consultes ton calendrier avec un ipad, mais tu dois aussi le faire avec ton mac ton smartphone, le PC de ton voisin, celui de ton taf... 

Bref je vois pas trop ce que ce fil viens faire ici! Je dis pas ça méchamment mais je pense qu'en postant ailleurs tu aura certainement des réponses plus pertinentes.


----------



## Tom_21 (21 Avril 2011)

MacJess a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport avec le forum Ipad ?



Le rapport c'est que j'ai ce problème qu'avec un iPad ou iPhone.
Depuis le Mac pas de problème..

Mais peut-être qu'il vaudrait mieux mettre ce fil dans Internet & réseau, je sais pas..


----------



## MacJess (21 Avril 2011)

Je pense que c'est la synchro via google calendrier qui déconne, mais c'est étonnant que les modifs que tu fais depuis ton mac s'appliquent bien et sans doublons sur tes Idevices et que par contre les modifs de calendrier sur tes Idevice viennent créer des doublons... 

Tu utilises le logiciel google sync pour ça?


----------



## Tom_21 (21 Avril 2011)

Google sync?

J'ai simplement ajouté le compte en Exchange sur l'iPad, activé l'onglet Calendrier. Je passe donc par le calendrier qu'il y a par défaut sur iOS.
Ensuite, comme j'ai plusieurs calendriers, je les ai activés en allant, depuis l'iPad, sous http://m.google.com.

Tous les calendriers s'affichent, je peux créer de nouveaux évènements, mais dès que je veux en modifier un.. catastrophe!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------

C'est peut-être depuis la mise à jour iOS 4.3.2 qu'il y a ce problème..?

Un ami qui a un compte MobileMe a le même problème.


----------

